# Sysmex kx21n



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد التحيه لكل مهندسين المنتدى 

(تعاونوا على البر و التقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم و العدوان)

لكل مهندسى الاجهزه الطبيه الذين يعملون على جهاز عد كريات الدم (sysmex (KX21N
فى حالة وجود اى عطل او اى استفسار عن الجهاز بوعن الله ستجد محاولات للحل هنا ان شاء الله


 و لكم اطيب الامنيات ,,,​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 يوليو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم مهندسنا الكريم، 
في البدايه هل تستطيعون ادراج نبذه عن الجهاز 
جزاكم الله خيرا، ومرحبا بكم في أسرة الملتقى


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه نبذه مختصره عن الجهاز
اسم الجهاز:automated hematolgy analyser 
الجهاز يستخد فى عد كريات الدم ويستخدم فى معرفة صورة الدم من حيث عدد كريات الدم البيضاء ، الحمراء ، الصفائح الدمويه ، نسبة الهموجلبين ، الهيماتوكريت و قادر على قياس اكتر من 19 parametersالجهاز قادر على عمل 60 عينه فى الدقيقه و تخزين 300 عينه
المحاليل المستخدمه فيه 
1- كاشف يستخدم فى تفجير كريات الدم البيضاء
2 - مخفف 
3- محلول تنظيف

اللى عندو اى محاليل كاشف و مخفف ممكن يعمل على هذا الجهاز بس بشرط عمل معايره الاول و اللى عندو محاليل غير sysmex يتواصل معى و نشغلو الجهاز على اى نوع محاليل


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 يوليو 2010)

م_محمد متولى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه نبذه مختصره عن الجهاز
> اسم الجهاز:automated hematolgy analyser
> الجهاز يستخد فى عد كريات الدم ويستخدم فى معرفة صورة الدم من حيث عدد كريات الدم البيضاء ، الحمراء ، الصفائح الدمويه ، نسبة الهموجلبين ، الهيماتوكريت و قادر على قياس اكتر من 19 parametersالجهاز قادر على عمل 60 عينه فى الدقيقه و تخزين 300 عينه
> ...


من فضلكم هل يستطيع Sysmex kx21n تحديد شكل الكريات morphology"


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

هذا الموديل لا يستطيع تحديد شكل او نوع الخليه و هقول ليه
الجهاز فكرة عمله قياس حجم فقط يعنى هوضح اكتر مثلا بدل ما ادخلو عينة دم ادخلو اى سائل مثلا شاى هنلاحظ ان الجهاز بيعطى نتائج 
لكن يوجد موديلات اخرى بتعرف شكل و نوع الخليه و هى تعمل بالليزر
و لكم كل التفوق و التقدير،،،،،،،


----------



## التقية (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوتي أخواتي الكرام،ماده lyser تستخدم لتكسير كريات الدم الحمراء ليتحرر الهيموجلوبين


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

التقية قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي أخواتي الكرام،ماده lyser تستخدم لتكسير كريات الدم الحمراء ليتحرر الهيموجلوبين


 
السلام عليكم اختى هل انتى تقصدى lyser ام تقصدى lyse لان هناك فرق كبير و من مضمون كلامك اتوقع انك تقصدى ال lyse لان هو المسئول عن التعريف الصحيح التى اضفتيه لان محلول الكاشف هو الذى يسمى lyse و ليس lyser


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
إذن هو هيموغرام الي على حسب مافهمت 
هل تستطيعون وضع مخطط عام لهذا الموديل 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> إذن هو هيموغرام الي على حسب مافهمت
> هل تستطيعون وضع مخطط عام لهذا الموديل
> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


 

السلام عليكم فى هذا الملف تجدون كل المخططات الهامه فى الجهاز


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 يوليو 2010)

حملته وساقرأه بإذن الله
لا تحرموا الملتقى من مواضيعكم القيمه والمفيدة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للاهتمام 
وربنا يوفق الجميع لكى نكون متعاونين على الخير 
و لو فى اى سؤال فى المخطط سنكون فى العون باذن الله


----------



## amod (25 يوليو 2010)

سؤال اخي الكريم
ماهو الحل الامثل لمشكلة 
Background error
وهل سبب المشكلة المحاليل المستخدمة على الجهاز وخاصة اذا لم تكن الخاصة من صناعة sysmex 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك عزيزي 

هل لك ان تزودني بالشيك ليست لهذا لجهاز سيسماكس ؟

chek list 

sysmex


----------



## المسلم84 (27 يوليو 2010)

م_محمد متولى قال:


> الجهاز قادر على عمل 60 عينه فى الدقيقه



شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة..

ولكن هل المعلومة الواردة اعلاه صحيحة ؟؟؟

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله...


----------



## م_محمد متولى (29 يوليو 2010)

المهندس السنيدي قال:


> شكرا لك عزيزي
> 
> هل لك ان تزودني بالشيك ليست لهذا لجهاز سيسماكس ؟
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
اعزرتى للتاخير


----------



## م_محمد متولى (29 يوليو 2010)

المسلم84 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة..
> 
> ولكن هل المعلومة الواردة اعلاه صحيحة ؟؟؟
> 
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله...


 
السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا جدا للملاحظه الجميله
(يا رب نعمل جهاز بالسرعه دى و يكون على ايد المهندسين العرب)
المعلومه خاطئه و الصحيح انها تعمل 60 عينه فى الساعه

و لكم اطيب تحياتى


----------



## م_محمد متولى (29 يوليو 2010)

amod قال:


> سؤال اخي الكريم
> ماهو الحل الامثل لمشكلة
> Background error
> وهل سبب المشكلة المحاليل المستخدمة على الجهاز وخاصة اذا لم تكن الخاصة من صناعة sysmex
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم 
اعزرنى للتاخير
الاول نعرف ايه هو background هنشرحها بالبلدى شوى
الجهاز بيعمل اتشيك على المحاليل عن طريق اخذ عينه من المحاليل الموجوده فى الجهاز و يشوف القراءه فى الحدود المسموحه و هى
WBC : 0.3 x103/μL] 
RBC : 0.02 x106/μL] 
HGB : 0.1 g/dL] 
PLT : 10 x103/μL 

الخطوات المتبعه فى حالة ظهور الخطا
1- AUTO RINSE
2- CLEAN TRANSDUCER
3- تخير محلول المخفف (ملاحظه مهمه هذا المحلول لو اختلط بأى شوائب او اتربه بيخرب بسرعه و بنسبه للمحاليل انا بستخدم نوعين مختلفين و الجهاز كويس بس لازم يتعملو معايره عشان قراءه العينات تكون صحيحه بتختلف بس معاك فى الهيموغلبين تقريبا دى اكتر حاجه ملحوظه فى اختلاف القراءه)
4- لو مش ظبط اقراء هذه الملف مفيد جدا عشان ممكن تعمل حجات تانيه بس لازم يكون عندك خلفيه الاول عن هذا الملف و بجد مفيد جداااااااااااا

ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (30 يوليو 2010)

بورك فيكم ، مهندسن الكريم هل بإمكانكم أن تحدثونا عن الأعطال التي قد تصيب 
*Sysmex kx21n*

تحية إحترام وتقدير


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 يوليو 2010)

ام وائل الأثرية قال:


> بورك فيكم ، مهندسن الكريم هل بإمكانكم أن تحدثونا عن الأعطال التي قد تصيب
> *sysmex kx21n*
> 
> تحية إحترام وتقدير


 
السلام عليكم
تجدون فى الملف المرفق بعض الاعطال و كيفية الحل


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

شاكرين لكم ومقدرين جهدكم
إضافة طيبة لأعضاء القسم..


----------



## shawkyosman (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس متولى يا كبير مهندسى العرب فى الهيماتولوجى .. والسلام عليكم انت وابو كريم


----------



## م_محمد متولى (5 أغسطس 2010)

shawkyosman قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس متولى يا كبير مهندسى العرب فى الهيماتولوجى .. والسلام عليكم انت وابو كريم


 
عفوا يا مهندس شوقى (ابو محمد ) يا كبير منطقة ابها و ضوحيها


----------



## Creatives (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مهندس متولي ايضا
اريد ان اعلق على اكثر المشاكل التقنية بعد عمل تصفية للكمبرسر مع الفلاتر خاصة اذا كنت في مناطق يكثر فيها الغبار
بالنسبة للمحاليل بدلا من استيرادها رجاءا و ها سؤال مهم كيف تحضيرها محليا بطريقة علمية صحيحة وكما اوردت ان المحاليل كلها يمكن العمل على اي جهاز بشرط المعايرة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م_محمد متولى (11 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة للمحاليل بدلا من استيرادها رجاءا و ها سؤال مهم كيف تحضيرها محليا بطريقة علمية صحيحة وكما اوردت ان المحاليل كلها يمكن العمل على اي جهاز بشرط المعايرة مع الشكر الجزيل[/quote]

السلام عليكم و كل سنه و انتم بكل خير و سلامه
بلنسبه لتحضير المحلول ده سؤال ممكن يجوبنا عليه قسم الكمياء بكلية العلوم و بجد اكيد سهل جدااااااااا يا ريت نحاول نعرضو على الناس المتخصصه


----------



## التقية (17 أغسطس 2010)

*kx 21n*

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير
عندي مشكلة في جهازين kx-21n توقفا عن العمل مدة شهر لعدم توفر المحاليل,مع العلم الجهازين كنت اجري لهم تنظيف يومي كي لا تتجمع الاملاح في transducers و لكن بعد أحضار المحاليل ظهرت مشكلة في الجهاز لاول و هي clog in wbc transducer اجريت تنظيف لل wbc transducer ولم تحل المشكلة علما بظهور ***** مع wbc,بالنسبة للجهاز الاخر يوجد leak في 2 transducers,over flow تم تنظيف srv,transducers و لم تحل المشكلة.أرجو المساعدة.
و السلام عليكم:3:


----------



## tiger one (23 أغسطس 2010)

*المهندس اللامع متولي*

أشهد لكم أن المهندس محمد متولي من أشطر المهندسين الذين عملوا معي
لك تحياتي مهندس متولي
وياريت تقدم للشباب نبذة عن جهاز الاكس راي شيماتزو
انا عارف إنك بحر في هذا المجال
م. نبيل


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 أغسطس 2010)

tiger one قال:


> أشهد لكم أن المهندس محمد متولي من أشطر المهندسين الذين عملوا معي
> لك تحياتي مهندس متولي
> وياريت تقدم للشباب نبذة عن جهاز الاكس راي شيماتزو
> انا عارف إنك بحر في هذا المجال
> ...


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 أغسطس 2010)

التقية قال:


> السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير
> عندي مشكلة في جهازين kx-21n توقفا عن العمل مدة شهر لعدم توفر المحاليل,مع العلم الجهازين كنت اجري لهم تنظيف يومي كي لا تتجمع الاملاح في transducers و لكن بعد أحضار المحاليل ظهرت مشكلة في الجهاز لاول و هي clog in wbc transducer اجريت تنظيف لل wbc transducer ولم تحل المشكلة علما بظهور ***** مع wbc,
> 
> السلام عليكم
> ...


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 أغسطس 2010)

م_محمد متولى قال:


> التقية قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير
> ...


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 أغسطس 2010)

,بالنسبة للجهاز الاخر يوجد leak في 2 transducers,over flow تم تنظيف srv,transducers و لم تحل المشكلة.أرجو المساعدة.


السلام عليكم معلش ارجو التوضيح و كتابة الخطأ الموجود بالجهاز


----------



## التقية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا


عندي عطل يظهر في الجهاز و هو pressure vacuum error
112333.39.3,112333.26.3,112333.34.3
علما بان قراءة الجهاز vacuum في المدى المسموح به.


الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## م_محمد متولى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

التقية قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> 
> عندي عطل يظهر في الجهاز و هو pressure vacuum error
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
معزرتا عن التاخير و يا رب يكون العطل اتصلح


----------



## aartb (11 يناير 2011)

هلا 
انا كانت معاي نفس المشكلة والعطل كان في الانبوب الداخل إلى فلتر الهواء لم يكن مركب بشكل صحيح 
الحل هو تركيبه والتأكد من عدم خروج الهواء منه 
وتحليل المشكله ( حسب علمي ) انه عند ضبط الفاكيوم يدور الفلتر بالكامل من الأسفل والأنبوب يخرج من مكانه


----------



## م_محمد متولى (20 يناير 2011)

وتحليل المشكله ( حسب علمي ) انه عند ضبط الفاكيوم يدور الفلتر بالكامل من الأسفل والأنبوب يخرج من مكانه[/quote]


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
عند ضبط الفاكيوم لا يدور الفلتر بالكامل الا فى حالة واحده هو عدم فك رابط الامان و هو عبارة عن صامولة اسفل العمود الدوار 
الله الموفق 
م محمد متولى


----------



## ahmadba (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور استاذ محمد بشير متولي 
وجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالاسئلة و الاجابة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

2.12 HYDRAULIC FLOW DESCRIPTION 
Many solenoid valves inside instrument control every operation on KX-21. The solenoid valve 
positions are shown in Hydraulic Diagram. 

2.12.1 Whole Blood Mode 
The following is the analysis flow in KX-21 Whole Blood Mode described in detail in accordance 
with Timing Charts in Section 7. 


Sequence 1 (0.0 - 0.5 sec.) 


(1) Sample Aspiration 
Pressing Start Switch activates SV20, applies vacuum on DP (Diaphragm Pump), and then 
aspirates 50 µL of sample blood through Aspiration Pipette. The aspirated sample passes through 
SRV (Sample Roter Valve) and waits for the volumetric dispensing afterward. SV20 is operating 
between 0.0 sec. and 19.5 sec. of Sequence 1. 

(2) Air Bubble Removal in WBC/RBC TD (Transducer)
During Sequence 1 operation, between 0.0 sec. and 0.5 sec., SV5 is activated to apply vacuum on 
Waste Chamber and fill the diluent in WBC/RBC TD. This operation enables the air bubble 
remained around the aperture in the previous sequence to be removed.


----------



## ودالخضر (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا" ليك كتير م.متولي .. اني قد عملت في جهاز الsysmex لاكثر من ثمانية سنوات وحللت بعض المشاكل والبعض توقفت عنده .. ولكنك اليوم اعطيتني حلول لهذه المشاكل من خلال انزالك لهذه المانويلات الثرة .. جعل الله لك فيها بكل حرف الف حسنة واثابك الجنة يااااااااااارب .. م. محمد الخضر .. السودان .. مستشفي الجزيرة لامراض وجراحة الكلي


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (29 يناير 2011)

بعد السلام يحلى الكلام

عندي استفسار بسيط واجهتني في احد الاجهزه انه لا يقرا الهيموجلوبين ويقراء باقي القراءات فما هو السبب


----------



## م_محمد متولى (31 يناير 2011)

ايمن بدرالدين قال:


> بعد السلام يحلى الكلام
> 
> عندي استفسار بسيط واجهتني في احد الاجهزه انه لا يقرا الهيموجلوبين ويقراء باقي القراءات فما هو السبب


 
السلام عليكم المهندس ايمن
الرجاء اعطائى الخطا بظبط يعنى بيعطيك
hgb erorr
او الهيموجلوبين بعطيك اصفر او **** اعطينى الخطا اية بظبط


----------



## Creatives (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*مساعدة*



م_محمد متولى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد التحيه لكل مهندسين المنتدى
> 
> (تعاونوا على البر و التقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم و العدوان)
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو مساعدتي في جهاز sysmex kx-21n حيث يظهر رساله waste not drained
مع ان كل التيوبات نظيفة و لا وجود لتسريب 
و ايضا جهاز اخر Background error قمت بتبديل المحاليل و تصفية الجهاز دون فائدة علا بان الجهاز كان لايعمل لمدة شهر 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## loveeee83 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور كثير ياغالي علي هالمخططات انا بشتغل في مجال المختبرات الجهاز عملي وكويس بس ممكن اعرف كم سعر ال wbc chamber وشكرا كثير


----------



## م_محمد متولى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

loveeee83 قال:


> مشكور كثير ياغالي علي هالمخططات انا بشتغل في مجال المختبرات الجهاز عملي وكويس بس ممكن اعرف كم سعر ال wbc chamber وشكرا كثير


 


بعد السلام عليكم 

اسف مش عندى علم بالاسعار

مع اطيب تمنياتى


----------



## م_محمد متولى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

Creatives قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ارجو مساعدتي في جهاز sysmex kx-21n حيث يظهر رساله waste not drained
> مع ان كل التيوبات نظيفة و لا وجود لتسريب
> و ايضا جهاز اخر Background error قمت بتبديل المحاليل و تصفية الجهاز دون فائدة علا بان الجهاز كان لايعمل لمدة شهر
> مع جزيل الشكر


 


السلام عليكم

العطل الاول
قم بتنظيف ال waste من خلال select رقم 7 و بعدين رقم 2 
لو العطل قائم قم بفتح الجهاز و تئكد ان العوامة الخاصة بال waste تعمل بحالة جيدة


بالنسبة للعطل الثانى

يا جماعة هذا العطل اسبابة كتتيير عشان اقولك اية الحل يا ريت تقولى قرائة WBC RBC PLT HGB
و لكم اطيب التحية


----------



## mujeeb1 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك اخ عل هذا الموضوع الرائع واريد منك الاستفسار فقط في مشكله ما في هذا الجهاز
وهي انه بعد عمليه calibration اذا لم يعطي الجهاز القيم المفروظه فا ين تكمن المشكله


----------



## م_محمد متولى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

mujeeb1 قال:


> اشكرك اخ عل هذا الموضوع الرائع واريد منك الاستفسار فقط في مشكله ما في هذا الجهاز
> وهي انه بعد عمليه calibration اذا لم يعطي الجهاز القيم المفروظه فا ين تكمن المشكله


 

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف انت بتعمل معايرة ازاى لان فى 3 انواع

و لكم اطيب التحية


----------



## walid zayed (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اواجه مشكلة في جهاز sysmex kx_21n وهي عدم قراءة wbc ويعطي الجهاز في مسج وهو aperture clog wbcفالرجا ءمساعدتي في حل مشكلتي


----------



## sharm1000 (11 يناير 2012)

و بالنسبة لتغير المحاليل بعد المعايرة ما فيش مشكلة من تغير المحاليل من ناحية دقة النتائج


----------



## dr kenawy (15 فبراير 2012)

*اخوانى
انا اريد شراء جهاز عد دم
الرجاء المقارنة بين الثلاث اجهزة التالية
من حيث الاعطال الواردة
المميزات
الاعتمادية
ارجو الشرح باستفاضة لو تكرمتم
الاجهزة هى
sysmex
cell dyn
micros 60
وشكرا مقدما




*


----------



## كميائى/فتحى (7 يوليو 2012)

ما هى مزايا وعيوب جهاز kx21N ,وكيف يمكن تلافيها أرجو الأفاده ضرورى


----------



## حبيب صدام (7 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندسينا الأفاضل انا اواجهة مشكلة في جهاز sysmex kx-21n مواصفاتها هي 
فيمة ال wbc لا تقل عن 208 بعد ال autorinse مع العلم انني قمت بالخطوات التالية :-
تنظيف الشنابر ب clean transducer و كذلك يدويا و تغيير المحاليل و عمل المعايرة الاليكترونية بواسطة البوتنشيوميتر (100 +- 1) و كذلك استبدال الشانبر بآخر وكل هذا لم يفلح و يلاحظ ان باقي البرامترات الاساسية التي ليس لها علاقة بال wbc نورمال . 
ارجو الاهتمام للأهمية و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و التمني بالتوفيق


----------



## abdsoft (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام وعليكم 
اخواني عندي مشكله في جهاز sysmex وهي كالتالي 
hgb يعطي كل مره قراءة تختلف على نفس العينة مرة 16 ومرة 18 ومرة 14 ومرة 12 وسويت جميع التنظيفات ومافي فايدة ايش الحل


----------



## zima zima (29 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور باشمهندس محمد
كنت عايز حضرتك فى شى 
بعتلك على الخاص ومنتظر ردك


----------



## معز فضل المولى (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك
لدي مشكلة في الcompressor فهو يسخن بعد تشغيل الجهاز بدقائق فيعطى رسالة vacum error مع العلم بان كل الاجزاء الاخري تعمل جيدا , هل يمكن صيانة موتور الcomprssor ام أستبدل المكثف الخاص به


----------



## SELECT_211 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ما شاء يا باشمهندس متولي 
ربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## سعيد منصور (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...عندى مشكلة فى توصيل طابعة Epson LQ 300+II مع جهاز Sysmex K21N الطابعة لا تتطبع غير النتائج فى جانب الصفحة اليسار بالارقام فقط وبدون الرموز


----------



## فداء (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## nazf (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكله بجهاز sysmex kx-21n بعد وضع قيم الكنترول كلا من القيم والرينج المسموح ولكن بعض القراءات تكون اعلى من الرينج المسموح مع انه المحاليل المستخدمه هي من شركة UDI
وكيف عمل طريقه الكلبريشن للجهاز 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو غزل (2 فبراير 2014)

ما شاء يا باشمهندس متولي 
ربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك
عزيزي انا عندي مشكلة في جهاز عندي بيعطيني error هو replinch deluint ولم اسطع حل المشكلة مع اني شيكت على reagent pack 
وشمبر الديلونت والفالف حتى التيوبات ارجو المساعدة وشكرا لجهودكم الجبارة .
مهندس فراس


----------



## aymanax (24 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عندي جهاز sysmex 3000
كان محتاج شاشة علشان التاتش بايظ 
الاقي اي حل


----------



## alasir2013 (4 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووور:12:


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (28 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا الموديل هو 3 part diff يعمل على عد كريات الدم البيضاء والحمراء والصفائح الدموية بمبدأ electrical impedance methode 
والهيموغلوبين بواسطة الفوتوميتر , اما الاجهزة التي تحسب وتعرف شكل ونوع الخلية فهي act 5 diff ومبدأ عملها flowcytometry في عد وتحديد انواع كريات الدم البيضاء اضافة لكل ما ذكر سابقا . 

تحياتي


----------



## ABOMOHAND (23 نوفمبر 2014)

nazf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكله بجهاز sysmex kx-21n بعد وضع قيم الكنترول كلا من القيم والرينج المسموح ولكن بعض القراءات تكون اعلى من الرينج المسموح مع انه المحاليل المستخدمه هي من شركة udi
> وكيف عمل طريقه الكلبريشن للجهاز
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الاسئلة كترت عليك والردود تاخرت ..انا عندي نفس مشكلة الاخ nazf ارجو ان اجد اجابة وشكرا..


----------



## غربه بلد (5 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي في جهاز sysmex kx-21N
الجهاز يعطي الهيموجلبين عالي 
وغير كذا ان الكنترولات ترتفع عن المعدل المسموح لها وكنترولاتي من شركهudi 

اتمنى منكم تساعدوني


----------



## خالد حسنى حافظ (18 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اعرف ازى أعمل معايرة وما هى 3 انواع للمعايرة برجاء الافادة

​


----------



## eng.hanna (19 سبتمبر 2015)

مرحبا مهندس مشكور على المعلومات القيمة يوجد لدي مشكلة في جهاز وهي بعد ادخال اي فحص الجهاز لايعطي قرائات يعطيني صفر على معظم الفوحصات كانه بعمل backgroud الجهاز ما لحل


----------



## البرمشاوي 2 (20 يناير 2016)

*اريد حل*

عندي جهاز sysmex kx 21nلما بفتح الجهاز بيدي Hb error علي طول


----------



## البرمشاوي 2 (19 فبراير 2016)

انا عندي نفس المشكله اترك الجهاز شويه نصف ساعه شغال هتروح لكن المهندس قلي العيب فوتومتار وسعره 5000 جنيه


----------



## خالد حسنى حافظ (15 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عندى جهاز سيسمكس 21 فى مشكلة انه لايقرا الصفائح الدموية لكل العينا ت منخفضة الهيموجلوبين وتظهر على شكل (+++pu) فى حين انه عندما يقرا العينات يكون دقيق جدا برجاء الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا
[h=2][/h]


----------



## خالد حسنى حافظ (15 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عندى جهاز سيسمكس 21 اريد توصله على جهاز الكومبيوتر وليس لدى التعريف الخاص بذلك برجاء الافادة


----------



## خالد حسنى حافظ (16 يونيو 2016)

برجاء الافادة من السادة المهندسين


----------



## حيدر السماوي 88 (29 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## ام عباس العراق (15 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم عدنا مشكله في جهاز cbc نوع sysmex xp 300 هو احد المحاليل ميوصل للجمبر wbc .فاين المشكله 
كيف تتم المعاير اذا تم استبدال المحاليل


----------

